# subdomain



## ragtek (28. Okt. 2007)

hi das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist folgendes zum thema subdomain: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10554&highlight=subdomain
jedoch komme ich dort nicht soooo ganz mit was hier gemacht wird 

mein Problem:
ich will anstatt https://213.133.98.204:81/roundcubemail/ eingebn zu müssn zB nur mail.developer-network.org eingebn

als ich versucht habe eine alias(a record) einzurichten war die komplette domain weiß


----------



## Till (28. Okt. 2007)

Wenn Du eine Webseite www.developer-network.org, lege einfach eine co-domain mail.developer-network.org and stelle unter Optionen als Forwarding-Ziel https://213.133.98.204:81/roundcubemail/ ein.


----------

